# Rapid Redeployment Necron Tactic. What do you think?



## brothertim (Feb 15, 2008)

So I just got the codex two days ago and I've been looking for any previously looked over combinations that I haven't seen posted before. Durring my search, I stumbled upon Nemesor Zahndrekh and Vargard Obyron. I will post my list first, and then describe the theory behind it. The reason I am posting this here in addition to the army list forum is because here I would like to discuss the viability of this tactic, whereas in the army list forum I am looking for opinions on army composition. 

Imotekh the Storm Lord
-Royal Court
--Harbinger of Destruction
---Staff of Light
--Harbinger of Destruction

Nemesor Zahndrekh
-Royal Court
--Harbinger of Destruction
---Staff of Light

Vargard Obyron

Immortals 
-Night Scythe

5 Warriors
-Ghost Ark

5 Warriors 
-Ghost Ark

5 Warriors
-Ghost Ark

7 Triarch Praetorians
-Rod of Covenant

Triarch Stalker

Triarch Stalker

Total 1996 

My thoughts for this list was to use the night fight Imotekh provides (supported by the Solar Pulses for a minimum of three turns of darkness). Imotekh joins with the 8 Immortals and Vargard Obyron while Nemessor Zahndrekh joins with the Triarch Praetorians and catch a ride in the Immortals Night Scythe. Due to Obyron's and Zahndrekh's special rules I can use the Scythe to move the Triarch Pratorians and Zahndrekh up a flank (36") and then use Obyrons veil to deep strike the Immortals and Imotekh without scatter deep in enemy territory. 

Couple the rapid deployment with the relentless ability and you have a force to reckon with from the start. The reason I chose the Triarch Praetorians is because they are jump infantry and make a perfect counter assault element to support the Immortals. The Crypteks join with the Warriors and provide Some long range support as the warriors get into position to support the front lines. Let me know what you think. Perhaps this tactic would work best with another unit? I just think that this rapid redeployment is to valuable to pass up.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like a big waste o' points on special character models if you ask me ...


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

I see alot of people who only wants 5 models in their Ark`s, whats up with that ?

OP: model count is ridicoulusly low. You will be outsmarted and outgunned


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

While the idea is cool, your model count is so low that pretty much any decent army is gonna blow your tanks to kingdom come and wipe your tiny robots off the field in a matter of 3 turns.

Does the tactic really need those pricey SCs? If yes, your idea sucks everywhere outside of apocalypse. If not, cut down on the characters cost and beef out the units.


----------



## manowar45 (Nov 22, 2010)

although im not a very up-there member (in fact this is the first i've signed in, in months) i had to try and help ya out here. firstly, WAY too many charachters. you do not need that many hq's. secondly, mech necrons is not really viable against any army with decent shooting, due to the fact that quantum shielding is useless once penetrated. (which IMO is friggin stupid) thirdly, not nearly enough men. you need atleast 40 warriors in any point level above like, 850. thirdly, as a CC choice, praetorians blow. they have no invon and they're only inish two still. lychguard are the best CC you can have, which is why when i bring elites i paki stack them as much as i can. finally, there is a very notable lack of doomsday arks. those vehicles should be the workhorse of any necron army, as their 5 inch template is good for hordes, and its str 9 ap 1 so vehicles and elite infantry are screwed too. but, imotekh is a nice hero, with his lightning and night fighting.


----------

